# My lizard



## dawn (Jul 30, 2011)

Echo, my gecko.


----------



## joealcantar (Jul 30, 2011)

Great Macro subject.  Nice shots.  Cool feet.
-
Thanks for sharing and shoot well, Joe


----------



## EmilRye (Jul 30, 2011)

I just love lizard eyes, they are so cool! 
I prefer **** number 1 , number 2 doesn't really appeal to me


----------



## EmilRye (Jul 30, 2011)

Oops meant shot of course


----------



## dawn (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah, #2 is just a functional picture to show her spots.  They change so much between hatchling and adult, I've been photographing this for reference.  She looked like this when she hatched:


----------



## dawn (Jul 30, 2011)

A few more showing the process, they change a bit after every shed.


----------



## NikonME (Jul 30, 2011)

One happy looking gecko.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 30, 2011)

What a beaut!  I love geckos.  They are a lot like arachnids in that they change so much between molts/sheddings.


----------



## dawn (Jul 31, 2011)

Except they're prettier than arachnids 

Tarantulas are the one thing I can't wrap my head around keeping as a pet, give me snakes, lizards, mantids, roaches, fine, but no spiders.  But I've got friends who think Echo is the most repulsive thing on the planet.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 31, 2011)

I find geckos and spiders to be equally appealing.  Example: the *Gooty Sapphire Ornamental *is my favorite tarantula





Spiders get a bad rap.  Ive handled just about every species that Ive photographed with no ill consequences.  

Dogs can bite too you know!  Yet we all love em.


----------



## dawn (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok, that one is pretty.  I'm not scared of them biting me, most just look like big hairy house spiders.


----------



## dawn (Jul 31, 2011)

I thought she was looking awfully dull in those first two pictures.  She must have shed yesterday.  These ones are from last night.











I moved her to a new cage a few weeks ago, I thought she was just adjusting, I didn't see her for a long time.  Then I moved her "furniture" around and she must like it better because she's been all over the place.  I got up in the middle of the night last night and she was at the glass looking for me, I put my hand in and she climbed right up.  That's why all the new pics, she's being active for the first time in a while.


----------



## EPPhoto (Jul 31, 2011)

Am I the only one who noticed the horrid use of direct pop-up flash?  lol. For a second I thought we were on a reptile forum! 

You can make a diffuser out of a rubber band and some paper, that will help get rid of those nasty shadows created by the pop up flash.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 31, 2011)

EPPhoto said:


> Am I the only one who noticed the horrid use of direct pop-up flash?  lol. For a second I thought we were on a reptile forum!
> 
> You can make a diffuser out of a rubber band and some paper, that will help get rid of those nasty shadows created by the pop up flash.



Am I the only one that noticed this is in the "Just for Fun" section?  And that these are just for reference?


----------



## mishele (Jul 31, 2011)

I have issues!! I see a title of "My lizard" in the just for fun section and have to giggle. I'm sooo immature!!
Now that I have seen you lizard........I have to say he is pretty damn cool!! You need to get a super close up of those eyes and scales!!


----------



## johnh2005 (Jul 31, 2011)

EPPhoto said:


> Am I the only one who noticed the horrid use of direct pop-up flash?  lol. For a second I thought we were on a reptile forum!
> 
> You can make a diffuser out of a rubber band and some paper, that will help get rid of those nasty shadows created by the pop up flash.


 


Arkanjel Imaging said:


> EPPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who noticed the horrid use of direct pop-up flash?  lol. For a second I thought we were on a reptile forum!
> ...



Some people use the "new post" link at the top and might not notice they are not in the usually busy "Beginners Section"  The other day I started using the forum this way.  I clicked on a link that asked for C&C.  I sat there and wrote up a nice long post...  Then saw I was in the professional gallery responding.  I almost shat myself but I left it.  No one came to my house and shot me.  So I think I am ok!


----------



## mishele (Jul 31, 2011)

johnh2005 said:


> EPPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who noticed the horrid use of direct pop-up flash?  lol. For a second I thought we were on a reptile forum!
> ...



I knocked on your door but you didn't answer......=)


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 31, 2011)

Stalker!


----------



## dawn (Jul 31, 2011)

I didn't think I needed to preface the post with "these are not professional photos", seeing as I posted them in the "just for fun" forum. I know how to diffuse the light, but had no interest in setting up a good photo shoot for an animal that is awake 16 minutes each day.

Half of you would probably kick me off the board if you knew what camera I used. 

I see it now, bad title, it sounded so innocent.


----------



## EPPhoto (Jul 31, 2011)

Arkanjel Imaging said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that noticed this is in the "Just for Fun" section?  And that these are just for reference?



Haha my bad!  Didn't notice it was in the fun section.


----------



## dawn (Jul 31, 2011)

EPPhoto said:


> Didn't notice it was in the fun section.



Cause the photos were awesome, right?  Aside from the uber shadows?

Just kidding 

They were snapshots, that's all they were meant to be.  I went back to using an old manual film SLR for much of my work.  That's what I learned with.  I sold my DSLR.  I can't focus the manual camera easily with this stupid gecko.  When she's actually moving, it's constant.  My dog stops moving when I tell her to, geckos don't.  So I use my point and shoot with her.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 31, 2011)

EmilRye said:


> Oops meant shot of course



LOL!!! We all make mistakes, you're not alone. Nice shots, BTW.


----------

